# Fleas



## lily (May 16, 2011)

After returning home from holiday and collecting betsy from my daughter I have found 4 huge fleas on betsy,I've managed to get 2 of them lol,they move so fast !!,I'm combing her through and have put D E on her,washed her bedding ,anything else I could be doing,I've vacuumed everywhere stripped thebeds as my sons have bites !,I've also dusted their mattresses with D E,karen


----------

